

Ask HN: What's the most appealing and effective homepage title/tagline font? - 1p1e1

For the blog I started recently (http://1p1e1.tumblr.com/) I used - IM Fell DW Pica SC: http://www.google.com/webfonts/specimen/IM+Fell+DW+Pica+SC I find it interesting choice for a blog, but probably not a good one for startup's website? What do you think? Is "less is more" valid for fonts as well? Is it overkill to pick a "fancy" font?<p>Suggestions and links with examples are welcome.
======
1p1e1
I like the <http://www.any.do/> tagline font - it's simple, clean and
effective.

